# New member



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My son and I just bought an O'Day Outlaw, 26'. We are in the process of reconditioning her. I know how to rewire the electrical. What I'd like to know is if I can run an antenna cable down the inside of the mast. Or should I just mount an antenna on the hull somewhere?

Thanks in advance for any help provided.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Mount it on the mast! A messenger line with a lead weight can help you pll the coax through.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ditto Cam's comment. Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with the boat.


----------



## Bizzyrne (Aug 20, 2008)

*Oday outlaw*

Hello,

I just bought a '65 Oday outlaw in may. Once I get her repowered with an outboard that has an altenator on it, I am going to be worrying about electronics. First up is the radio. Did you find an internal cable channel in the mast to run your cable through?

James


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

A short chunk of bike chain works better then a lead weight


----------

